# Breeding Celestial Pearl Danios



## herefishy

I have been getting many PM's lately about how I breed my Celestial Pearl Danios. Honestly, I must say that these fish are as easy to breed as most live bearers. (And, yes, I know that they are egg-scatterers much in the fashion of danio species).
My three colonies are kept in 15g breeder tanks, unheated(well, no heaters in the tanks and temperature is at ambient room temperature of around 75F), foam "billi" filters, and tons of java moss. Spartan conditions to say the least.
They are fed a premium flake as a basic food, supplemented with feedings of freeze-dried bloodworms, daphnia, and tubifex, and live baby brine shrimp.
Water changes are done bi-weekly of about 5g at a time. Water pH is a flat 7.0.
Each colony consists of about 15-20 fish per tank. Male to female ratio is about 1m to 4f.
When I first got these fish I was experimenting with different water conditions as far as temperature, pH, ect, but found that my neutral tank was producing. This discovery was reinforced by an article in the July 2007 edition of Tropical Fish Hobbiest(TFH).
The fry are fed infusoria and commercial fry food for approximately 2 weeks after becoming free swimming. After which I feed them live baby brine shrimp and move them to rearing tanks of 5-10g in size.
I will be glad to entertain any questions anyone has about breeding and rearing these fish. I will answer pm's but prefer to answer posts on the forum to make the information available to all.


----------



## Lupin

Excellent article, Bob!


----------

